# I'm Looking for a creamed spinach recipe!



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

My sister has made a request for creamed spinach for this year's thanksgiving. She is eight months pregnant, and has always prided herself on "never eating green food" - (i.e. no vegetables







) but for some reason she always liked cream spinach. Anyway, she said that all she wants for the dinner is creamed spinach and also some green beans. (must be the hormones!!!)So, does anyone have a good recipe for creamed spinach? Eric - if you're reading this, I'd be interested in any ideas you have from working in the restaurant and catering... The amount of cream or milk in the recipe doesn't matter, as I am the only one who has IBS and must avoid dairy products (although I adore creamed spinach!) Any suggestions would be helpful - I'd like to test out a recipe this week prior to my heading to my folks house for the holiday!Thanks!!!














------------------Feel good, everyone ----> IBSfreeIf you can dream it, you can do it. --- Walt Disney


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 1999)

IBSfree,Don't think I have one, but Eric is sure to, I would think.......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## RED (Aug 20, 2004)

I, too, was looking for a creamed spinach recipe the other day. I came across this. I haven't tried it yet.Creamed Lemon Spinach1 1/4 tsp. unsalted butter3/4 medium onion, chopped2 cloves garlic, minced2 Tbs. all lpurpose flour1 cup skim milk13 oz. frozen chopped spinach, thawed and squeezed dry1 Tbs. plus 1 tsp. fresh lemon juice3/4 tsp. lemon zest, grated2 Tbs. plus 2 tsp. bottled real bacon pieces1 Tbs. plus 1 tsp. grated Parmesan cheeseMelt butter in a heavy nonstick skillet over medium high heat. Saute onion and garlic about 6 minutes until tender. Add flour and cook 2 minutes, stirring frequently. Gradually whisk in milk. Increase heat to high and whisk 2-3 minutes, or until mixture boils and begins to thicken. Reduce heat to low and stir in remaining ingredients, except cheese. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Cook until heated through. Serve with Parmesan cheese.------------------


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 1999)

red,Thanks for posting that. It sounds good......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

RED - Thanks for that great looking recipe. I'll be trying it out this weekend!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi IBS:Here's the recipe I promised you. Did you get it through email also? Let me know if it worked.1 (10 ounce) bag fresh spinachCooking spray2/3 cup chopped onion1/4 cup tub-style light cream cheese1/2 teaspoon dried oregano1/4 teaspoon salt1/4 teaspoon pepper1 cup (1/4 inch thick) sliced tomatoes1/4 cup dry breadcrumbs2 tablespoons finely ground fresh Parmesean cheese1. Preheat oven to 375F2. Remove large stems from spinach. Tear spinach into 1-inch pieces; place in a colander. Rinse spinach under cold water; drain. Set aside.3. Place a large Dutch oven coated with cooking spray over medium heat until hot. Add onion; saute 3 minutes. Add spinach; cover and cook 2 minutes or until spinach wilts. Add cream cheese, oregano, salt and pepper. Uncover and cook an additional minute or until cream cheese melts. 4 Spoon spinach mixture into a 1-quart gratin dish or shallow casserole coated with cooking spray. Arrange tomato slices in a single layer on top of spinach, and sprinkle with breadcrumbs and Parmesan cheese. Bake at 375F for 30 minutes or until golden brown.Makes six 1/2 cup servingsThis is from Cooking Light Magazine, November/December 1997. Each serving us 73 Calories. I'll put the nutritional info on later - right now I lost the sheet on it!------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## IBSfree-wannabee (Jul 10, 1999)

Thanks for the recipe. I'm hoping to try it this weekend. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 1999)

JeanSounds good. Thanks.....------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------

